# hitman 2:silent assassin is not working properly



## hareet (Jul 26, 2010)

after installing game,whenever i starts the game.....it shows a message that following features are missing or incomplete first person omode,facial animation...........in game i can't see the hitman and other persons but only white images...plz solve this problem..
my system apecifications are:-
windows vista pack 1
ati radeon hd 3200
amd turion x2 64


----------

